# cloudy water back already!



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

well i did a huge 75% water change 3 days ago took out everything cleaned it thyen vaccumed, and after 2 days it began getting cloudy again, and now after 3 days i can say it is as cloudy as it was before i did the big water change... what can i do i cant think of anything except maybe not enough filtration which is true but i am getting a new filter *c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Which tank, which filter?


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

30 gallon long with 1 whisper 20 power filter and one penguin biowheel filter model 150 and it seems like the biowheel filter is the only thing doing anything


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I would bet it will clear up on it's own if given enough time. After a week if it is still cloudy up your filtration.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

thats what im doing its been like that for like 3 weks so i did the big water change and it all came back


----------



## 8878 (Apr 15, 2011)

I cleared my cloudy water up in the first week. Just let the tank run without any water changes.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

did that already and waited like 2 weeks but I just bought a bottle of accu clear and a bigger and better filter ( penguin biowheel 200 ) to go along with my 150


----------

